# Thoughts on my wrong split



## Logangoskesen (Jun 8, 2016)

So back on June 25 I found 4 swarm cells, 2 capped 2 open, in my hive, so like a new inexperienced beekeeper I took the swarm cells and split them in to a 10 frame medium and brought it to a different place.
So last night I did a quick check on the split off hive with the swarm cells and found 1 more cell that looks like a peanut about 2 inches from the bottom of a frame and on another frame I found a really nicely formed queen cup about 3/4 the way up a frame, and from what I could see there was nothing in this. What are your thoughts on this hive and what the bees may be doing.


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

It has been about 10 days since you posted -- and by now, the capped cells (queen cells cap on day 8, hatch on day 16+/-) that were originally present should have hatched -- have they? It is too soon to see eggs from a new queen and it might take up to 2 more weeks before you do. 

I think all you can do is take a wait and see approach. I wouldn't be concerned at all about queen cups. As for the queen cell, if there is a new queen running around, she will probably kill the developing queen. 

Check them again in another week.


----------

